# Your thoughts on Primobolan?



## ted8541 (Aug 11, 2011)

I want to do a Test E + Primo cycle (Dbol to kickstart), but Primo seems hard to come by and super expensive for those that have it.

That being said, I've used EQ in the past with success and Deca is a classic.  

Any thoughts on _*EQ*_ versus _*Deca*_ versus _*Primobolan*_ to stack with Test?  Pros, cons, experience?


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 11, 2011)

Sub'd.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 11, 2011)

What are your goals?


----------



## SumMiscGuy (Aug 11, 2011)

n4answers


----------



## TwisT (Aug 11, 2011)

Overrated.


----------



## Pork Chop (Aug 11, 2011)

Overrated and over priced.
Would work great for 12 year old females wanting to get into the sport.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 11, 2011)

You can actually match the benifits of primo, With a simple

Test/NPP/Mast cycle. and save the cost of primo, or the risk of getting fake primo


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 11, 2011)

Unless you've got alot of $$, primo is not worth it. It'll give you ok strength gains, and if you already have a low bf or your diet is in check, you'll see some hardening. 
I know a dealer that said he would shoot 900mg of primo a week with his test, and he noticed ridiculous strength gains (more so than if he would've shot the test by itself, by far.)
But as for my personal experience with it, I was alot younger, like in the realm of 22 ish I remember being excited about giving primo a run, and I was running a pretty high dose (can't remember the number.) and I saw a slight strength gain and great increases in definition, but for the most part, I didn't (and still don't) think it's worth what you pay for it.


----------



## Ballgame23 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just use Masteron!!


----------



## GMO (Aug 11, 2011)

Fuck all you guys...primo is the shit!  You just have to run it high, 600-800mg/wk and for an extended period of time, 12-14 wks.  I like it a hell of a lot better than Mast, but yes...it is expensive.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 11, 2011)

I never said it wasn't good, son. 
I just said that when you take into consideration the price/gain ratio, it isn't as favorable


----------



## GMO (Aug 11, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> I never said it wasn't good, son.
> I just said that when you take into consideration the price/gain ratio, it isn't as favorable




I'm sorry...did you just call me "son"?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes.
Next question


----------



## GMO (Aug 11, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Yes.
> Next question


----------



## BigBird (Aug 11, 2011)

GMO said:


> Fuck all you guys...primo is the shit! You just have to run it high, 600-800mg/wk and for an extended period of time, 12-14 wks. I like it a hell of a lot better than Mast, but yes...it is expensive.


 
I used Primo back in 1997 during body recomp phase leading into my BB competition and it definately helped retain muscle mass and in the hardening dpmt - strength gains were quite noticeable as well, especially during a phase involving severe depletion of caloric intake.  However, after having used Masteron - when comparing the effects (and price) I would choose Masteron as I was just as equally impressed with the Mast.  But then again - I have a boatload of Bayer Schering Primo amps on the way.  I always respected the Primo.  There's a reason it's Arnold's favorite.  And yes, I know - he was jacking it at 1,000mg per week which I think would produce (and did produce) extraordinary results.  I can only afford to dose it at half Arnold's dose (still costs a pretty penny).


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 11, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Yes.
> Next question


 

I believe GMO would bend you over your wheelchair and make love to your booty hole ever so sweetly. 


It comes in 100mg/ml right? That's a shit ton of oil to pin each week!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I believe GMO would bend you over your wheelchair and make love to your booty hole ever so sweetly.




That just doesn't seem possible physically, genius


& on another note, gmo knows im just fuckin with him.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 11, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> That just doesn't seem possible physically, genius
> 
> 
> & on another note, gmo knows im just fuckin with him.


 
You don't have a butt hole? Or would you rather me refer to it as a gentle, yet satisfying rape?


----------



## oufinny (Aug 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> You don't have a butt hole? Or would you rather me refer to it as a gentle, yet satisfying rape?



It never ceases to amaze me the level of gayness approached in some of these threads...


----------



## Dannie (Aug 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> You don't have a butt hole? Or would you rather me refer to it as a gentle, yet satisfying rape?



*One in 5000 infants is born without an opening to its anus.*







This surprisingly common birth defect, called an imperforate anus, has no known preventative measures. Many times the anal opening is missing altogether, but sometimes it is merely deformed or misplaced. 

Regardless, this sort of condition requires immediate surgical attention and may cause additional complications down the road. Treatments are typically successful, however, and there are rarely any serious effects other than a possible lack of bowel control.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dannie said:


> *One in 5000 infants is born without an opening to its anus.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The best response to a post......ever.


----------



## GMO (Aug 11, 2011)

Dannie said:


> *One in 5000 infants is born without an opening to its anus.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 11, 2011)

Dannie said:


> This surprisingly common birth defect, called an imperforate anus, has no known preventative measures. Many times the anal opening is missing altogether, but sometimes it is merely deformed or *misplaced*.
> 
> Regardless, this sort of condition requires immediate surgical attention and may cause additional complications down the road. Treatments are typically successful, however, and there are rarely any serious effects other than a possible lack of bowel control.


 
Looks like nohe's was misplaced. I think it showed up right underneath his nose. Cause all he talks is shit.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 11, 2011)

^^^^Christ, your jokes are almost as boring as one of Heavyiron's articles.
Maybe you'll be more creative if you take that helmet off...


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## ted8541 (Aug 11, 2011)

This is great!


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 11, 2011)

I actually know a girl that was born without an asshole. Ironically she loves to take it in the ass.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 11, 2011)

Ironically I don't give a fuck


----------



## BigBird (Aug 12, 2011)

I sense elevated androgen levels in this forum.  Maybe it's all in my mind though...


----------



## GMO (Aug 12, 2011)

Primo is great at 600-800mg for 12 weeks stacked with Test.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 12, 2011)

Is it worth it though?


----------



## XYZ (Aug 12, 2011)

Primo is great for cutting IF:

-You have the $ to run it at a HIGH dose (600mg-1g)
-Use REAL stuff
-Don't mind injecting a lot of volume
-Don't expect miracles from it

For bulking the options are better elsewhere, ie: deca, NPP.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 12, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Is it worth it though?


 

I think so.  There are zero sides to it and the nitrogen retention is amazing.  As long as the expectations aren't too high, it's a great compound to use along side of test.  300mg test and 1g of primo is an excellent cutter that you can use without an A/I (MOST PEOPLE) and minimal water retention (only from the test).  

Primo is strongest at retaining LBM, which is exactly what you want during a cutting phase with tons of cardio.


----------



## GMO (Aug 12, 2011)

CT said:


> I think so. There are zero sides to it and the nitrogen retention is amazing. As long as the expectations aren't too high, it's a great compound to use along side of test. 300mg test and 1g of primo is an excellent cutter that you can use without an A/I (MOST PEOPLE) and minimal water retention (only from the test).
> 
> Primo is strongest at retaining LBM, which is exactly what you want during a cutting phase with tons of cardio.


 

+1 

^^^Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 12, 2011)

Great to know! Good info guys.


----------



## ted8541 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think I've concluded that I'm going to try a test cyp and primo cycle, but not until next summer.  I'm going to do a bulk phase starting in November and I want to get one more cycle under my belt before blowing the jack I'm going to have to blow on primo.  When I take it, I want to take full advantage of it and run it correctly.

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Justinbro (Aug 13, 2011)

CT said:


> Primo is great for cutting IF:
> 
> -You have the $ to run it at a HIGH dose (600mg-1g)
> -Use REAL stuff
> ...



How exactly would one go about injecting a vial of Primo a week with a Test base? I mean I don't like to use the same spot twice in a row and I think this would require the same spot in every spot!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 13, 2011)

You rotate your injection sites, bro. Absolutely no need to inject the same spot every time you pin. 
Delts/glutes/quads are probably the easiest rotations imho. Or, if you don't have a problem with needles, you can graduate to sites like bis/tris/lats/calves/etc. But no need to complicate things.


----------



## Justinbro (Aug 13, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> You rotate your injection sites, bro. Absolutely no need to inject the same spot every time you pin.
> Delts/glutes/quads are probably the easiest rotations imho. Or, if you don't have a problem with needles, you can graduate to sites like bis/tris/lats/calves/etc. But no need to complicate things.


Right and glutes and quads are 3ml each and Delts 2ml, so 16ml total.


----------

